# Suntour XCR 32 Coil (I think) preload adjustment...



## Stevenwp2 (May 10, 2020)

So... I have the XCR 32, with bar mounted lock-out, presumably with coil-spring as I see no air stem. I've cranked down the pre-load few turns as the sag seems excessive (I'm learning how to set it up) but I don't want to exceed any limits and since I bought the bike used, I have no idea where the adjustment sits. I'd like to know if there's a way to set it to zero and or to max it out to use as a bench-mark. If I turn the adjuster either way, will I get to a point it stops or comes out or otherwise provides some kind of starting point from which I can dial it in?

Thanks!


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

You have to ignore sag. If the fork feels too soft, you're pretty much out of luck because theres no replacement springs. The preload is used to firm up the initial portion of the travel. 

It'll stop when you cant make further adjustments. Dont hesitate to crank it up and down and see how it feels, its intended to do so. Just be aware that the range of adjustability of that fork is very narrow.


----------



## Stevenwp2 (May 10, 2020)

Cool, thanks, I'll tighten it down and see what happens. I saw there's a conversion kit for the XCR 32 coil to air fork, but I'm guessing it's more trouble than it's worth as I'd still have an entry-level set of forks. Having said that, my riding is not demanding at all, so maybe I'll look into tit. Thanks again.


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

If you ride it enough, in time that fork will wear out ,it has plastic bushing that don't last very long. It's not meant to be serviceable .


----------



## Stevenwp2 (May 10, 2020)

Ugh.... thanks for the info. It's fairly unused, so I'm hoping cranking it down yields some results.


----------



## Stevenwp2 (May 10, 2020)

*conversion kit*

And regarding a conversion kit, this is probably the best one I've found... ;-)

Very simple process Just 4 steps

Step 1 - Remove old coil fork from the bike
Step 2 - Order new air fork
Step 3- Install new air fork
Step 4 - Throw old coil fork away


----------

